# Rolling out the old TT bike !



## Zipp2001 (10 Feb 2019)

Well I might not be a fast as I once was, but this old girl doesn't complain and never disappoints me. Been spending my winter out on the trails and have a small window were I can ride on the road. We have about 8-10 inches of snow moving in Tuesday and the roads will be to wet and covered with salt again. So the old girl got the call to come out to play.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YXmT-T31ow


----------

